# Nissan qashqai



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

heres my qq , hope you like all the hard work i put in


----------



## SilverSun (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks awesome.. What did you use?


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

best looking qashqai ive ever seen


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great beast, and i think it was purple haze used???


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

thanks guys , james is spot on lol

the products used were:

ultimate snow foam

meguiars clay bar with megs ultimate detailer as lube

buff daddy polisher using meguiars speed glaze and cleaner polish

stay clear glass cleaner and rain-x

megs endurande tyre dressing 

megs synthetic sealent

megs gold class liquid wax (1coat)

dodo purple haze (2 coats)

autosol on the chrome

supaguard wheel protector


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You will certainly have your work cut out keeping it looking clean, well i have not machined the black polo yet but she has been clayed and glazed and even with the muck on the reflections are still great.


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

now that looks boss, can i rob this photo to show my future fathr in law what i want to get his qq to, its the same as yours is yours the tekna??


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

yes jonezy it's a tekna in nightshade and feel free to take the pic mate

@james , you are certainly right there mate , in the year ive had it its been fully detailed once a month and gets and full going over with megs ultimate detailer 3 times a week to keep this look


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Love this pic, I love how good you can get nightshade paint but its a git to keep it looking like that :lol:


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice work, looking good!


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

Stunning depth there buddy!

Funky looking machines coming from Nissan these days.


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Don't call it black Kempe these nightshade owners can be a bit touchy. 
Must agree its very nice but not as good as Craigf's


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks awesome


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

i am craigf lol ,your getting me mixed up with craigqq i think bowler


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

thanks lads , its nice to have your hard work appreciated


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ohh youve got him touchy again bowler :lol: dont you recognise CF's pics?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Bowler said:


> Don't call it black Kempe these nightshade owners can be a bit touchy.
> Must agree its very nice but not as good as Craigf's


Saying that I hate it when people say my dodge is red, RED! RED! It's sunburst ORANGE!!!

Sorry lads :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

kempe said:


> Love this pic, I love how good you can get nightshade paint but its a git to keep it looking like that :lol:


Here you go :lol:


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

That is stunning, fantastic job, well done :buffer:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

most people think its black kempe :lol: its only in bright sunshine you see the nightshade come out 


thanks nick :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Very nice, quite like these & you don't see many around in black.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: corsa d driver :lol:

black is the best colour anyway.. :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

nightshade nightshade nightshade nightshade :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nightshade, also known as, I WISH I WAS PEARL BLACK :lol:


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

Lovely motors, really fancied an n-tec MY11 in the dark blue. What a finish you've got there, great work!

@CraigQQ, congrats on winning the ultimatefinish comp, well deserved


----------



## Axel_89 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Congratulations buddy*! :thumb:

*That Qashqai looks better than the first day*. 










One hug.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Axel_89 said:


> *Congratulations buddy*! :thumb:
> 
> *That Qashqai looks better than the first day*.
> 
> One hug.


Go on then a hug from me to :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks richard.

and kemp and axel. stop massaging his ego :lol: hes had enough :lol:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Awsome dude.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the positive comments guys


----------



## Axel_89 (Feb 21, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> thanks richard.
> 
> and kemp and axel. stop massaging his ego :lol: hes had enough :lol:


Lol. :lol: *We must be polite*...


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Car looks spot on well done,are they 4 wheel drive ? this maybe a daft question but isn't Autosol a bit harsh for new chrome ?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

GSD, they make them in 1.6 petrol, 1.5 diesel both 2WD 
and 2.0 petrol and 2.0 diesel with a choice of 2WD or 4WD (and a choice of manual or auto)

and i hope its not too harsh.. just bought some!![lol] on ctr's recommendation (or nagging, you could call it :lol: on at me for months to get it!)


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

ive been using it on my sidebars for almost a year gsd and always leaves a great finish ,plus my sidebars get a hammering from grit ect that comes off the wheels even though i fitted moulded mudflaps

i dont use it on the handles ect as there actually chromed abs plastic so not advisable to use autosol on them


----------



## euphoria (Aug 20, 2008)

looks quite nice that!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

phewww. thats fine then :lol:

i only want it for the bars. Craig, what do you use to polish the bars would a bit of polishing stockinette do the job?


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

i use meguiars ultimate detailer or final inspection with microfibres on the bars inbetween monthly full details

if you mean to put on and take of autosol then again i always use microfibres for everything as polished ss and chrome are easy to scratch so be gentle


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

okay cheers, will use one of my gtech mf's as dont want to use one of the expensive ones lol.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

:thumb: give it a try


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice. 

I am currently looking at QQ's to replace my Civic at the end of the year. What spec is it?

R's
Dan


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

hi dan

its a totr tekna , you wont be dissapointed mate there a great motor and the gadgets are endless , pop over to the qashqaiclub.co.uk if you interested in finding out more about them mate (im craigfishin the mod over there) look me up mate


----------



## mozmo17 (Jan 7, 2011)

CTR De said:


> yes jonezy it's a tekna in nightshade and feel free to take the pic mate
> 
> @james , you are certainly right there mate , in the year ive had it its been fully detailed once a month and gets and full going over with megs ultimate detailer 3 times a week to keep this look


cracking job but where do you get the time from
:buffer:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

if you keep on top of it it actually only takes 10 minutes to go over it with the detailer , ive done this after work or during lunch breaks , the monthly detail takes a few hours so this is done while im at my caravan at the weekend , im only 30 ft from the clubhouse to so the occasional pint inbetween helps break up the hard work lol


----------



## wilkie (Nov 12, 2006)

Nice one Craigfishin.......Nightshade is a really cool colour :thumb: ......mines Mineral Grey!!!!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CTR De said:


> hi dan
> 
> its a totr tekna , you wont be dissapointed mate there a great motor and the gadgets are endless , pop over to the qashqaiclub.co.uk if you interested in finding out more about them mate (im craigfishin the mod over there) look me up mate


Hehehehe bet mine has more gadgets then yours does :lol:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

CTR De said:


> hi dan
> 
> its a totr tekna , you wont be dissapointed mate there a great motor and the gadgets are endless , pop over to the qashqaiclub.co.uk if you interested in finding out more about them mate (im craigfishin the mod over there) look me up mate


Nice one - thanks. I've been looking at the 2ltr DCI TOTR Tenka - it does look very nice. :argie:

I'll join up this evening - once the nipper is asleep. :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

be good to see you there dan , where a friendly bunch


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

come on then kempe :lol: what you got in yours , i do love a gadget


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

mineral grey is nice wilkie , are you on the qq forum ???


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CTR De said:


> come on then kempe :lol: what you got in yours , i do love a gadget


Automatic non glare rear view mirror
6 cd mp3 changer 
8 speaker Bose sound system with 12inc sub woofer ( standerd ) 1600 watts 
Fridge in the glove box holds 4 cans of coke/beer
Fold out speakers in the tail gate 
Fold out Ipod dock in middle console
Bluetooth 
cruise control 
Removeable tourch in back
Built in garage door opener

:thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

nice 

we get 

5in connect sytem stereo with built in sat nav (includes speed camera warnings)
reversing camera 
7 speaker bose (sub in boot)
usb port and ipod jack port in centre armrest
bluetooth (great for streaming music straight from my iphone)
voice activated phone calling 
cruise control 
speed limiter 
esp
panoramic roof with elecric retracting blind 
chilled glove box that can hold 12 cans (not in dedicated holes though but its huge)
heated leather seats
central computer display (shows avg mpg ,and current mpg ,avg speed ,distance to next service ectectect)
xenon headlights
anti hijack locking system 
electric wing mirrors
headlight washers
i key system (keyless entry and start)

think that most of it off the top of my head lol

would love to see a pic of your fold out spaekers in the boot kempe they sound cool mate


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

they took the auto dimming mirror out of ours as it didnt work well at night with the factory tinted windows


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CTR De said:


> nice
> 
> we get
> 
> ...


Yep pretty much the same the only thing I dont have is the 3 things under lined lol

http://www.automotiveaddicts.com/ma...arFlipDownSpeakers01FixedSmaller_edited-1.jpg

:thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

now i like them mate there the nuts , great for meets i bet and days at the beach, can i post that pic on my qq forum? the guys will love them


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CTR De said:


> now i like them mate there the nuts , great for meets i bet and days at the beach, can i post that pic on my qq forum? the guys will love them


Thats not from my one but I can take some pics in the morning for you if you want?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

is yours the diesel 2.0 or the petrol?


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

diesel for my sins lol , last car was the limited edition suzuki grand vitara x-ec ,2.5l v6 petrol and i was only getting 18 mpg so decided what with the price of fuel to go diesel this time ,im averaging about 47mpg in this one but can get 70mpg on a motorway if i try hard enough (but dont usually try lol)

yeh would love some pics of your mate , we have a section for things we would like adding to the qashqai , thats going to be my new no1 lol


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

oh and mine is only a 1.5 turbo diesel as the 2.0 dci has the dreaded dpf in it


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CTR De said:


> diesel for my sins lol , last car was the limited edition suzuki grand vitara x-ec ,2.5l v6 petrol and i was only getting 18 mpg so decided what with the price of fuel to go diesel this time ,im averaging about 47mpg in this one but can get 70mpg on a motorway if i try hard enough (but dont usually try lol)
> 
> yeh would love some pics of your mate , we have a section for things we would like adding to the qashqai , thats going to be my new no1 lol


Thats cool will get some pictures taken and send them over buddy. There aint nothing wrong with diesel my dodge is a 2.0 litre turbo and I love it. I had it remapped to 215bhp with 295lbs/ft torque an it still gets 43mpg :lol: Plus it don't help boy races wana race but they really dont stand a chance :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

:lol: if you want i can pm my email addy or will you just post a link here to your pics ???

sorry been a while ive been trying to sort the pictures in my swap thread they seem to have gone huge ?? sorted now


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CTR De said:


> :lol: if you want i can pm my email addy or will you just post a link here to your pics ???
> 
> sorry been a while ive been trying to sort the pictures in my swap thread they seem to have gone huge ?? sorted now


Yeah email would be good mate then I don't have to upload them and all that! :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

cheers kempe , email sent


----------



## blaine (Feb 21, 2011)

That is very nice indeed!!


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

thanks blaine


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CTR De said:


> cheers kempe , email sent


No worries mate will send them as soon as I can :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

kempe... how can you have everything but those three lol.. they are not allowed to add xenon lights without headlight washers and self levelling suspension system.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> kempe... how can you have everything but those three lol.. they are not allowed to add xenon lights without headlight washers and self levelling suspension system.


There more like Hids that were put in before we brought it


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ahh right.. them HID aftermarket kits are becoming illegal in the next few years according to vosa. 

something to do with them overheating and going on fire, plus they never have the washers or self levelling so tend to blind people lol


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> ahh right.. them HID aftermarket kits are becoming illegal in the next few years according to vosa.
> 
> something to do with them overheating and going on fire, plus they never have the washers or self levelling so tend to blind people lol


The kit that was put on the dodge cost around the £600 mark and where installed by dodge.I think as there are units behinde the light that adjust the beam When we had it mot'd there wasnt a problem with the hid's


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

that could be okay then mate. its the aftermarket kits so not sure if they include the dealer fitted ones. 

according to the vosa trainer (when my BIL done his mot training a few months back) they will be an automatic fail regardless of how the beam is ect, but thats only if they get thier regulation passed.. (which is likely as they seem to be able to do anything they want)


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> that could be okay then mate. its the aftermarket kits so not sure if they include the dealer fitted ones.
> 
> according to the vosa trainer (when my BIL done his mot training a few months back) they will be an automatic fail regardless of how the beam is ect, but thats only if they get thier regulation passed.. (which is likely as they seem to be able to do anything they want)


Well I hope they will be ok :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

surely dealer fitted wont be a fail.. would be harsh lol


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> surely dealer fitted wont be a fail.. would be harsh lol


Yeah well if it aint then it looks like time for a new dodge :devil:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

get a charger :thumb: and give me a shot :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> get a charger :thumb: and give me a shot :lol:


Thats what i was thinking :thumb: that or a mustang


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

saw a newish mustang on the motorway the other week , boy do they make a beautiful sound lol ,


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i drove a 2005 mustang (for about 4-5 minutes round a few streets) and wasnt impressed..
the sound was amazing!
but the performance was sluggish and handling wasnt great..
it was also a left hand drive.. 
(it was in getting service and mot work where my BIL works, and was there a week, and in that time most of the guys working there had a shot, i had a shot and my sister had a shot :lol: very professional eh!! :lol: they had to put petrol in it at end of week as they had used half a tank!)


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CTR De said:


> saw a newish mustang on the motorway the other week , boy do they make a beautiful sound lol ,


Oh yes they are so nice I would really really love a dodge ram srt-10 :argie:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

you strictly a yank car man then kempe


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ahh the ram srt10 stunning!!

viper for me please.. convertible if your buying :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> ahh the ram srt10 stunning!!
> 
> viper for me please.. convertible if your buying :lol:


Ram srt-10 has the engine from the viper in it 0-60 5 secs top speed 160mph :devil:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

yeah, i know.. but im only 21.. im still young enough to have the viper :lol:

not sure i'd fit in one though :lol: :O


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> yeah, i know.. but im only 21.. im still young enough to have the viper :lol:
> 
> not sure i'd fit in one though :lol: :O


:lol: Just don't go round any corners :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## wilkie (Nov 12, 2006)

CTR De said:


> mineral grey is nice wilkie , are you on the qq forum ???


Yes.....I joined a couple of months ago. Seems pretty quite on the site and I don't fancy contributing just yet. Not sure what you get for it apart from uploading pics?


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

you get access to the discount section where we get upto 15% off of all the sellers , you get to post and ask questions in all sections including a lot of sections you cant see as a newbie , the cafe section is great (general chat all off topic stuff )and gets about 400 posts a day just in that section (thats why it may seem quiet to you as you cant see the busy sections ?), we only use the contribution system as we dont use sponsors or advertising as the owner doesnt like all that sort of thing

give me a shout next time your on there mate


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CTR De said:


> now i like them mate there the nuts , great for meets i bet and days at the beach, can i post that pic on my qq forum? the guys will love them


Pictures sent mate hope these are ok :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

cheers mate ill go see if they have arrived 

thanks again


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

nothing there yet mate 

after the craig in my email its an underscore next , alot of people confuse this with a dash so craig_gon...............

or maybe its just taking time to get to me lol


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CTR De said:


> nothing there yet mate
> 
> after the craig in my email its an underscore next , alot of people confuse this with a dash so craig_gon...............
> 
> or maybe its just taking time to get to me lol


Yeah the email is right just taking its time I think


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I sent a test email through mate :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

got them both kempe , they were in the junk mail box lol 

thanks buddy just off to take a look at the pics now


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CTR De said:


> got them both kempe , they were in the junk mail box lol
> 
> thanks buddy just off to take a look at the pics now


No worries fella


----------

